# Dev needs help



## Ezekeel (Nov 13, 2011)

I need someone to collect some non-personal device-specific data for me for the different SGS2 variants that are out there so I can add support for my new eXperience Pro app (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=aperture.ezekeel.experiencepro).

I already have the data for:
* galaxys2 international version

I you are able to run commands on terminal, send an email to notezekeel[at]googlemail.com


----------

